# Happy Birthday KEVIN242



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you
Have a great one!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Kevin!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kevin!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday to You , Kev!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Kevin!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday, Kevin!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HappyBday, Kevin!!! Looks like we share a common birthday/Christmas conundrum!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it was a great day Kevin!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dude ... Here's a big fat birthday wish for you!!!....Hope you have a great one.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Kevin!! I hope you had a great day!!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Belated happy Birthday wishes here as well Kevin


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Everyone! I had a good one and got some new socks and underwear...
hehe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

kevin242 said:


> Thanks Everyone! I had a good one and got some new socks and underwear...
> hehe


(in my best Dr Evil voice) "Are they EVIL socks and underwear?"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> HappyBday, Kevin!!! Looks like we share a common birthday/Christmas conundrum!


In that case, hope you had a wonderful birthday yourself Dr. M!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> (in my best Dr Evil voice) "Are they EVIL socks and underwear?"


Yes, they have freekin' laser beams on them, haha


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

